# Handle in Snow?



## lmlonewolf (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi. I've just had my '92 Sentra since June and we just got our first snow here in Philly. How do our cars (13" stock wheels) handle in the snow?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Really good. Get proper winter tires and you're good to go. B13s are really well balanced in snow, with a nice transition to drop throttle oversteer.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey if you get some blizzak tires you wouldnt even know you are in the snow


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*moms 93 sentra handles fine*

:thumbup: The pizza cutter tires, the low hp engine, and limited slip in the car scoot it through the deep snow just fine. The car is light though, so watch out for ice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SilverBullitt03 said:


> :thumbup: The pizza cutter tires, the low hp engine, and limited slip in the car scoot it through the deep snow just fine. The car is light though, so watch out for ice.



theres no limited slip in a ga16 sentra.


----------



## SE-R Pusha (Mar 20, 2003)

lol I dont think my 93 se-r would do any good in the snow
it tends to spin alot in the rain, i could be goin down the road 
at 55mph in the rain all of a sudden it just starts to spin in every gear 
maybe its because of my 4inch drop and the wheels are camberd
I havent got a chance to drive it in the snow yet but im pretty 
sure I'll just spin


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Oversteer*



SE-R Pusha said:


> lol I dont think my 93 se-r would do any good in the snow
> it tends to spin alot in the rain, i could be goin down the road
> at 55mph in the rain all of a sudden it just starts to spin in every gear
> maybe its because of my 4inch drop and the wheels are camberd
> ...


 I have a NX1600 and, well, I dont have to do handbrakes to loose the back end as I had too with my civic SI. So it's really really fun. Make sure you get some snow tires though, because all seasons are crap. As for traction, well I have intake, header, 2 1/4 inch custom exhaust, JWT ECU and, recently, JWT cams. From the first experience of snow fall this year, well thats not true. As soon, as I had the ECU and it was raining, you have to ease in with the throttle, or else spin spin. Hence, its gonne be a lot of fun this winter, good thing my yoko are up to the task. I had blizzacks and they arent that great. Some tires are really good in ice and bad in snow and vice-versa. Ideally, you need to get one that is ok in both. 

P.S. I live in Quebec Canada, we have real winters......... :cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i live in spokane and the winters been pretty "real" for the last month or so 
the sentra's getting around fine (b-14 that is). i did get stuck in my driveway, which is the worst road evAR. pure ice as soon as it snows the first time, downhill, in and out of trees. real roads are fine though. i;ve just been taking it easy when it looks slick out. been cutting my corners slower, etc. im pretty happy about how it drives in the snow though.


----------

